# Recycled Trees Can Become Mulch, Compost or Wildlife Habitat



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR, Division of Recycling & Litter Prevention reminds Ohioans that their trees can be recycled for a variety of uses including mulch, compost and wildlife habitat.More...

More...


----------

